

Other World Computing Releases External Enclosures for MacBook Air SSDs - tanousjm
http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/other_world_computing_releases_external_enclosures_for_macbook_air_ssds/

======
jonah
I was hoping it'd be much smaller. Something closer to the dimensions of the
SSD module itself would be really nice.

------
tanousjm
Didn't think we'd ever get this. Now I can use my factory SSD that's been
sitting in the closet since I upgraded.

